# Dupe for disc. MAC Flute eyeshadow?



## breakingdawn (Oct 11, 2008)

As the title says, I'm desperate for a dupe of MAC Flute eyeshadow.  Any help would be appreciated, and $ is not a problem for this.  Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## TDoll (Dec 13, 2008)

MAC Girlie e/s is the closest currently available color


----------

